

Show HN: The to-do list that helps you form good habits - bevenky
http://streaksapp.com/

======
detaro
There already was a Show HN for this yesterday, by a different account?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9642598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9642598)

------
fiatjaf
again?

